# Solved: Windows reports that the "BHDrvx64" device is not working properly.



## Lil717 (Oct 9, 2012)

I am having serious issues with my computer skippin or locking up. I keep getting messages from my AVG pc tune up to fix problems concerning a device not working properly "Windows reports that the "BHDrvx64" device is not working properly." Problem is under those suggestions to update this missing driver, it will not let me update and I get the option to start it but when I press the 'start' button, it gives me a message that "access is denied". I ran IObit sysexplorer to diagnose instability and performance problems with the computer. The following is the results:
Advanced SystemCare Diagnose Report v1.0
Date: 2012/10/09 01:54:34

----------------------------------
01 - Operating System
----------------------------------

0101 - Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)
0102 - Language : English (Regional Setting: English)
0103 - BIOS : BIOS Date: 03/28/11 17:52:56 Ver: AMI APTIO 1.80
0104 - Processor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
0105 - Memory : 6144MB RAM
0106 - Available OS Memory : 6050MB RAM
0107 - Page File : 2637MB used, 9462MB available
0108 - Windows Dir : C:\windows
0109 - DirectX Version : DirectX 11
0110 - DX Setup Parameters : Not found
0111 - User DPI Setting : Using System DPI
0112 - System DPI Setting : 96 DPI (100 percent)
0113 - DWM DPI Scaling : Disabled
0114 - DxDiag Version : 6.01.7601.17514

----------------------------------
02 - Processor
----------------------------------

0201 - Caption : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz x8 ~2001MHz
0202 - Current Clock Speed : 2001MHz
0203 - L1-Cache : 128.00 KB
0204 - L2-Cache : 1.00 MB
0205 - L3-Cache : 6.00 MB

----------------------------------
03 - Video Adapter
----------------------------------

0301 - Card Name : Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
0302 - Manufacturer : Intel Corporation
0303 - Chip Type : Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
0304 - DAC Type : Internal
0305 - Device Key : Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0116&SUBSYS_FC301179&REV_09
0306 - Display Memory : 1696 MB
0307 - AdapterRAM : N/A
0308 - Current Mode : 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
0309 - Monitor Name : Generic PnP Monitor
0310 - Driver Name : igdumd64.dll,igd10umd64.dll,igd10umd64.dll,igdumdx32,igd10umd32,igd10umd32
0311 - Driver Version : 8.15.0010.2353
0312 - Driver Language : English
0313 - DDI Version : 10.1
0314 - Driver Model : WDDM 1.1
0315 - Driver Beta : False
0316 - Driver Debug : False
0317 - Driver Date : 4/5/2011 04:09:02
0318 - Driver Size : 7473664
0319 - VDD : n/a
0320 - Mini VDD : n/a
0321 - Mini VDD Date : n/a
0322 - Mini VDD Size : 0
0323 - Device Identifier : {D7B78E66-4256-11CF-F87B-3ADCA9C2C535}
0324 - Vendor ID : 0x8086
0325 - Device ID : 0x0116
0326 - SubSys ID : 0xFC301179
0327 - Revision ID : 0x0009
0328 - Driver Strong Name : oem28.inf:Intel.Mfg.NTamd64:iSNBM0_C0:8.15.10.2353ci\ven_8086&dev_0116&subsys_fc301179
0329 - Rank Of Driver : 00E60001
0330 - Video Accel : ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_C 
0331 - Deinterlace Caps : {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
 {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
0332 - D3D9 Overlay : Supported
0333 - DXVA-HD : Supported
0334 - DDraw Status : Enabled
0335 - D3D Status : Enabled
0336 - AGP Status : Enabled
0337 - Notes : No problems found.

0338 - OpenGL : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)

----------------------------------
04 - Memory
----------------------------------

0401 - Total Memory : 5.91 GB
0402 - Free Memory : 3.70 GB
0403 - Total Pagefile : 11.82 GB
0404 - Free Pagefile : 9.23 GB

0405 - Bank Label : BANK 0
0406 - Speed : 1333 MHz
0407 - Total Width : 64 Bits
0408 - Capacity : 2.00 GB

0405 - Bank Label : BANK 2
0406 - Speed : 1333 MHz
0407 - Total Width : 64 Bits
0408 - Capacity : 4.00 GB

----------------------------------
05 - Network
----------------------------------

0501 - Description : Intel(R) Centrino(R) WiMAX 6250
0502 - Driver Date : 5-16-2010
0503 - Driver Version : 5.30.1005.3

----------------------------------
06 - Motherboard
----------------------------------

0601 - Model : PHQAA
0602 - Manufacturer : TOSHIBA

----------------------------------
07 - Sound Device
----------------------------------

0701 - Description : Speakers (5- USB Sound Device )
0702 - Default Sound Playback : True
0703 - Default Voice Playback : True
0704 - Hardware ID : USB\VID_0D8C&PID_0103&REV_0010&MI_00
0705 - Manufacturer ID : 65535
0706 - Product ID : 65535
0707 - Type : WDM
0708 - Driver Name : USBAUDIO.sys
0709 - Driver Version : 6.01.7601.17514
0710 - Driver attributes : Final Retail
0711 - Date and Size : 11/20/2010 06:43:52
0713 - Driver Provider : Microsoft
0714 - Min/Max Sample Rate : 4642746, 4642746
0715 - Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs : 4642746, 4642746
0716 - Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs : 4642746, 4642746
0717 - HW Memory : 4642754
0718 - Voice Management : False
0719 - EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src : False, False
0720 - I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src : False, False
0721 - Notes : No problems found.

0701 - Description : Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
0702 - Default Sound Playback : False
0703 - Default Voice Playback : False
0704 - Hardware ID : HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_1179FC34&REV_1001
0705 - Manufacturer ID : 1
0706 - Product ID : 100
0707 - Type : WDM
0708 - Driver Name : RTKVHD64.sys
0709 - Driver Version : 6.00.0001.6265
0710 - Driver attributes : Final Retail
0711 - Date and Size : 12/10/2010 21:12:02
0713 - Driver Provider : Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
0714 - Min/Max Sample Rate : 4642746, 4642746
0715 - Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs : 4642746, 4642746
0716 - Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs : 4642746, 4642746
0717 - HW Memory : 4642754
0718 - Voice Management : False
0719 - EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src : False, False
0720 - I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src : False, False
0721 - Notes : No problems found.

----------------------------------
08 - Hard Disk
----------------------------------

0801 - Model : TOSHIBA MK6465GSXN
0802 - Media Type : Fixed hard disk media
0803 - Size : 596.17 GB
0804 - Interface Type : Serial ATA

0801 - Model : Toshiba External USB HDD USB Device
0802 - Media Type : External hard disk media
0803 - Size : 596.17 GB
0805 - Driver Date : 6-21-2006
0806 - Driver Version : 6.1.7600.16385

0807 - Caption : C:\
0808 - Capacity : 581.71 GB
0809 - Free Space : 44.66 GB
0810 - Drive Type : 3-Fixed
0811 - File System : NTFS

0807 - Caption : E:\
0808 - Capacity : 596.17 GB
0809 - Free Space : 91.08 GB
0810 - Drive Type : 3-Fixed
0811 - File System : NTFS

----------------------------------
09 - Process
----------------------------------

0901 - 0000 Idle 0 0 0 
0901 - 0004 System 0 0 0 
0901 - 018c smss.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 022c csrss.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0280 wininit.exe 0 0 0 high 
0901 - 0294 csrss.exe 1 46 47 normal 
0901 - 02c0 services.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 02d0 lsass.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 02d8 lsm.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0344 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0384 winlogon.exe 1 6 0 high 
0901 - 03ac ASCService.exe 0 0 0 high C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5
0901 - 03fc svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0240 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 01c0 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0094 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0488 TrustedInstaller.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 049c svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 04fc svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0550 AvastSvc.exe 0 0 0 normal C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5
0901 - 0558 wlanext.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0560 conhost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 06c8 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 077c PsiService_2.exe 0 0 0 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service
0901 - 07b8 RegSrvc.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 07f4 ThpSrv.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 04c4 TODDSrv.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 051c TosCoSrv.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0840 TuneUpUtilitiesService64.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0888 AppSrv.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 097c TecoService.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 09a4 EvtEng.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0a60 WmiPrvSE.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0af4 unsecapp.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0b54 SearchIndexer.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0e88 taskhost.exe 1 26 23 normal 
0901 - 0ea0 TuneUpUtilitiesApp64.exe 1 315 139 normal 
0901 - 0f00 dwm.exe 1 20 2 high 
0901 - 0f58 explorer.exe 1 395 248 normal 
0901 - 0cbc TPwrMain.exe 1 21 7 normal 
0901 - 0d40 SmoothView.exe  1 12 3 normal 
0901 - 0d3c TCrdMain.exe 1 180 93 normal 
0901 - 0d68 RAVCpl64.exe 1 54 20 normal 
0901 - 0da4 RAVBg64.exe 1 16 13 normal 
0901 - 0dd8 SynTPEnh.exe 1 68 38 above normal 
0901 - 0de0 SmartFaceVWatcher.exe 1 19 14 normal 
0901 - 0c48 Teco.exe 1 26 12 normal 
0901 - 0b68 iFrmewrk.exe 1 77 44 normal 
0901 - 0c84 WiMAXCU.exe 1 69 144 normal 
0901 - 0e1c TosNcCore.exe 1 36 22 normal 
0901 - 0f88 TosReelTimeMonitor.exe 1 9 7 normal 
0901 - 1004 igfxtray.exe 1 12 6 normal 
0901 - 100c hkcmd.exe 1 9 16 normal 
0901 - 1014 igfxpers.exe 1 9 4 normal 
0901 - 1024 MSOSYNC.EXE 1 59 22 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14
0901 - 1060 ASCTray.exe 1 77 33 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5
0901 - 1098 ONENOTEM.EXE 1 18 6 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14
0901 - 11e8 unsecapp.exe 1 9 3 normal 
0901 - 12e4 SynTPHelper.exe 1 9 3 above normal 
0901 - 12ec TCrdKBB.exe 1 9 3 normal 
0901 - 1348 igfxext.exe 1 9 4 normal 
0901 - 1364 igfxsrvc.exe 1 9 3 normal 
0901 - 13f0 KeNotify.exe 1 13 16 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Utilities
0901 - 13fc TSleepSrv.exe 1 13 12 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Sleep Utility
0901 - 0e5c ToshibaServiceStation.exe 1 117 109 normal 
0901 - 10cc TWebCamera.exe 1 320 36 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Web Camera Application
0901 - 1238 AvastUI.exe 1 226 32 normal C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5
0901 - 011c Inbox.exe 1 18 7 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Inbox Toolbar
0901 - 07f0 OSPPSVC.EXE 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0ff0 iviRegMgr.exe 0 0 0 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr
0901 - 14d4 LMS.exe 0 0 0 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS
0901 - 16c4 TMachInfo.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 17b8 WmiPrvSE.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 17e0 UNS.exe 0 0 0 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS
0901 - 0744 Integrator.exe 1 281 108 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG PC TuneUp
0901 - 1874 ASC.exe 1 2256 341 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5
0901 - 1a88 TosSmartSrv.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 1abc TosSENotify.exe 1 16 15 normal 
0901 - 1bd8 TPCHSrv.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 1868 TPCHWMsg.exe 1 17 6 normal 
0901 - 1844 wuauclt.exe 1 12 6 normal 
0901 - 0930 mmc.exe 1 189 92 normal 
0901 - 1260 svchost.exe 0 0 0 below normal 
0901 - 12d8 ToolBox.exe 1 467 120 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5
0901 - 0f14 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0a74 Suc13_DiskCleaner.exe 1 207 87 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5
0901 - 1a5c firefox.exe 1 96 43 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox
0901 - 12ac Suo13_RegistryDefrag.exe 1 96 55 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5
0901 - 1b50 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0f8c plugin-container.exe 1 9 21 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox
0901 - 158c FlashPlayerPlugin_11_4_402_278.exe 1 9 7 normal C:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash
0901 - 0d5c FlashPlayerPlugin_11_4_402_278.exe 1 17 14 normal C:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash
0901 - 1a7c SmartDefrag.exe 1 732 137 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Smart Defrag 2
0901 - 15ec Suc12_Uninstal.exe 1 256 125 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5
0901 - 1b88 VSSVC.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 0d50 svchost.exe 0 0 0 normal 
0901 - 1b4c DllHost.exe 1 9 4 normal C:\windows\SysWOW64
0901 - 0c98 audiodg.exe 0 0 0 
0901 - 1a98 Sur10_Undelete.exe 1 195 60 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5
0901 - 1560 Sus10_SysExplorer.exe 1 102 48 normal C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5

----------------------------------
10 - Service
----------------------------------

1001 - Advanced SystemCare Service 5 - [C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCService.exe]
1001 - Application Experience - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Application Information - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Windows Audio Endpoint Builder - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Windows Audio - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted]
1001 - avast! Antivirus - ["C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe"]
1001 - avast! Mail Scanner - ["C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe"]
1001 - avast! Web Scanner - ["C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe"]
1001 - Base Filtering Engine - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork]
1001 - Background Intelligent Transfer Service - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Computer Browser - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Cryptographic Services - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService]
1001 - DHCP Client - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted]
1001 - DNS Client - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService]
1001 - Extensible Authentication Protocol - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Windows Event Log - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted]
1001 - COM+ Event System - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService]
1001 - Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log - [C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe]
1001 - Windows Font Cache Service - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation]
1001 - Human Interface Device Access - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - IviRegMgr - ["C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe"]
1001 - CNG Key Isolation - [C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe]
1001 - Server - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Workstation - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService]
1001 - TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service - [C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe]
1001 - Multimedia Class Scheduler - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Windows Firewall - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork]
1001 - Network Connections - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Network List Service - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService]
1001 - Network Location Awareness - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService]
1001 - Network Store Interface Service - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService]
1001 - Office Software Protection Platform - ["C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE"]
1001 - Program Compatibility Assistant Service - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Plug and Play - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch]
1001 - IPsec Policy Agent - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Power - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch]
1001 - User Profile Service - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Protexis Licensing V2 - ["C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe"]
1001 - Remote Access Connection Manager - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service - [C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe]
1001 - Security Accounts Manager - [C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe]
1001 - Windows Backup - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k SDRSVC]
1001 - System Event Notification Service - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Shell Hardware Detection - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService]
1001 - Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k swprv]
1001 - Superfetch - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Telephony - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService]
1001 - Themes - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - TOSHIBA HDD Protection - [C:\windows\system32\ThpSrv.exe]
1001 - TMachInfo - [C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe]
1001 - TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service - [C:\windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe]
1001 - TOSHIBA Power Saver - ["C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe"]
1001 - TOSHIBA eco Utility Service - ["C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TECO\TecoService.exe"]
1001 - TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service - ["C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosSmartSrv.exe"]
1001 - TPCH Service - ["C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TPCHSrv.exe"]
1001 - AVG PC TuneUp Service - ["C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG PC TuneUp\TuneUpUtilitiesService64.exe"]
1001 - Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service - ["C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe"]
1001 - Desktop Window Manager Session Manager - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Volume Shadow Copy - [C:\windows\system32\vssvc.exe]
1001 - Intel® PROSet/Wireless WiMAX Service - ["C:\Program Files\Intel\WiMAX\Bin\AppSrv.exe"]
1001 - Windows Management Instrumentation - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - WLAN AutoConfig - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Security Center - [C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted]
1001 - Windows Search - [C:\windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe /Embedding]
1001 - Windows Update - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs]
1001 - Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework - [C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted]

----------------------------------
11 - Windows Express
----------------------------------

1101 - System Score : 5
1102 - Memory Score : 7.5
1103 - CPU Score : 7.4
1104 - Graphics Score : 5
1105 - Gaming Score : 6.1
1106 - Disk Score : 5.8

----------------------------------
12 - Event Log
----------------------------------

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 1:28:30 PM
1202 - Source : Toshiba App Place
1203 - Description : N/A

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 12:53:40 PM
1202 - Source : Windows Backup
1203 - Description : The backup did not complete because of an error writing to the backup location E:\. The error is: The backup location cannot be found or is not valid. Review your backup settings and check the backup location. (0x81000006).

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 12:44:17 PM
1202 - Source : Toshiba App Place
1203 - Description : N/A

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 11:07:40 AM
1202 - Source : Application Error
1203 - Description : Faulting application name: OneClick.exe, version: 12.0.4000.108, time stamp: 0x5035f83c Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17725, time stamp: 0x4ec49b8f Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0002dfe4 Faulting process id: 0x15c0 Faulting application start time: 0x01cda5bb3c377859 Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG PC TuneUp\OneClick.exe Faulting module path: C:\windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll Report Id: 7bd82f51-11be-11e2-8ed4-b671f35d1b90

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 8:23:45 AM
1202 - Source : Toshiba App Place
1203 - Description : N/A

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 5:07:56 AM
1202 - Source : Windows Backup
1203 - Description : The backup was not successful. The error is: Access is denied. (0x80070005).

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 4:38:37 AM
1202 - Source : Windows Backup
1203 - Description : The backup was not successful. The error is: There is not enough space on this drive to save the backup. Free up space by deleting older backups and unnecessary data or change your backup settings. (0x81000005).

1201 - Time : 10/8/2012 9:05:33 PM
1202 - Source : Application Error
1203 - Description : Faulting application name: OneClick.exe, version: 12.0.4000.108, time stamp: 0x5035f83c Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17725, time stamp: 0x4ec49b8f Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0002dfe4 Faulting process id: 0x13f8 Faulting application start time: 0x01cda5289da70901 Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG PC TuneUp\OneClick.exe Faulting module path: C:\windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll Report Id: d78fc832-1148-11e2-8f8f-b671f35d1b90

1201 - Time : 10/8/2012 6:26:12 AM
1202 - Source : SideBySide
1203 - Description : Activation context generation failed for "C:\windows\system32\Microsoft.VC80.MFC\MFC80.DLL". Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC,processorArchitecture="amd64",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",version="8.0.50608.0" could not be found. Please use sxstrace.exe for detailed diagnosis.

1201 - Time : 10/8/2012 6:26:12 AM
1202 - Source : SideBySide
1203 - Description : Activation context generation failed for "C:\windows\system32\Microsoft.VC80.MFC\MFC80.DLL". Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC,processorArchitecture="amd64",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",version="8.0.50608.0" could not be found. Please use sxstrace.exe for detailed diagnosis.

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 1:32:02 PM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : The BHDrvx64 service failed to start due to the following error: Access is denied.

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 1:31:57 PM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : The BHDrvx64 service failed to start due to the following error: Access is denied.

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 1:31:55 PM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : The BHDrvx64 service failed to start due to the following error: Access is denied.

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 1:30:19 PM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : The BHDrvx64 service failed to start due to the following error: Access is denied.

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 1:28:19 PM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : The HomeGroup Provider service depends on the Function Discovery Provider Host service which failed to start because of the following error: The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 1:27:18 PM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: BHDrvx64

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 1:25:38 PM
1202 - Source : DCOM
1203 - Description : The server {AD3EDBCA-0901-415B-82E9-C16D3B65E38C} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 12:46:41 PM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : The BHDrvx64 service failed to start due to the following error: Access is denied.

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 12:46:32 PM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : The BHDrvx64 service failed to start due to the following error: Access is denied.

1201 - Time : 10/9/2012 12:45:43 PM
1202 - Source : Service Control Manager
1203 - Description : The HomeGroup Provider service depends on the Function Discovery Provider Host service which failed to start because of the following error: The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.

----------------------------------
End of file - 35312 Bytes

This is my system properties using the utility program suggested by Techguys:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 6050 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, -1262 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 595666 MB, Free - 45202 MB; E: Total - 610478 MB, Free - 93262 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, PHQAA
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled

I have tried backing up my computer for fear of it crashing soon and losing everything. I am a full-time student and all of my essential programs and work is on this thing. I really need help and fast. Now, it was getting so bad and locking up to the point I couldn't do much. This was happening during my attempted back ups. So, I did a system restore to an earlier time and this did buy me some time temporarily. I do realize it will continue back to this state soon. Please, if you could help me out with this I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Lil717 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bump


----------



## kotje (May 7, 2009)

lol, all that information was not needed but better to much than to less
you have 2 anti-virus programs witch is a big no no
in some cases they can work together but avg and norton will not.

BHDrvx64 is part of norton (biggest crap there is imo) > just had to add my opinion

go to norton and doneload the UN-install tool

https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...10133834EN&product=home&version=1&pvid=f-home

this should resolve all issues , keep us up to date on your issue or mark as solved


----------



## Lil717 (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, see I am not actually using two antivirus programs. My laptop came with Norton, which I uninstalled myself but not using the Norton uninstall tool. I am still not using AVG antivirus, just the AVG PC tune up, cause I like the tune up options and programs in that. So I am actually using Avast antivirus and AVG pc tune up for cleaners, defrags and optimizations. Once I began running scans I kept getting this message but never able to 'fix' the problem. I started noticing major glitching in my actual computer. I did do a system restore, it got so bad, so I bought myself some time to talk to you. I just wanna say thanks so much for making the fix simple and fast. Thanks for cutting straight to the chase on this one. Your awesome! I cannot thank you enough. I think what surprises me the most here is, the fact that Norton's software actually leaves behind items that compromises my computer performance. That's what is most disturbing! Well, anyways you just saved me soo much anxiety, stress and trouble! God bless you and thank you again! Have a great evening!!!


----------



## kotje (May 7, 2009)

remember 2 anti virus program on one system is asking for trouble even if its just a little part of it.
simply said the 2 think the other is a virus
one is enough.
and yes some work fine with each other but still will slow your system down extremely.
AVG is very good , and low burden on your system
Avast is better imo but takes a bit more from your system
in a general perspective. but that's my personal opinion 

glad I could help


----------

